# My First Cwc?



## st2oh (May 5, 2013)

Hi guys

Been wanting a CWC G10 for a while - procured one on (that site)

Got it now - it looks all ok but am always dubious buying anything from (that site)

I was told it was from someone who had served in the gulf war.

It has a few light scratches on the crystal (looks worse in photos) but if it was used in the gulf you would expect it to no? It also has some mud around it - anyone wanna do a soil sample haha

Last of all - now that I opened the back I cant get it back on? Any suggestions?

Ps - I dunno why that file name is above in the text - but cant seem to edit it out - please ignore!!


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Sounds like you need a case back closer. Some of the guys on this forum gave me the idea and they are quite cheap on the bay. If you donâ€™t know what they look like let me know and I will post a picture. I got mine from Red rooster.

You might want to try some Polywatch on your CWC. It brought my sons up like new.

Cheers Scott.


----------



## st2oh (May 5, 2013)

Thanksbud - ill look into it.

Anybody have any concerns that its not genuine?

Thanks


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Looks good to me. Check out the CWC site for advice on fakes.


----------



## 55JWB (Sep 21, 2011)

I bought a couple in that kind of condition, I used some glass hob cleaner to buff the 'crystal' which is of course a plastic based lense... I put some hobrite on a micrfibre cloth and gently buffed the watch face down in straight lines back and forth....

here are my before and after shots....


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2013)

I would suggest you are going to need a case back press to put the back on again. Or take it to a local jewellers who will probably do it pretty cheap but please give it a clean first!


----------



## Watchgeek (May 15, 2013)

The numbers suggest it is Navy issue, 0552 is the code for the Royal Navy. Marines would be 0555, Army W10, RAF 6B or 6BB. The 90 is the year of manufacture. As for the mud, perhaps he feel over on shore leave after too much Rum.

WG.


----------



## Gonville Bromhead (Jul 1, 2013)

Once you get your head around the fact that "classic" does not mean "have to mortgage my house to pay for it" you begin to understand the real value of watches (or, indeed, of *anything*).

The G10 is a classic. They are massed produced. They are made to a standard. They are found on the wrist of thousands of squadies [Old English : short and thick set] for the last 5-6 decades.

....but that's what makes it a classic.

When the MOD designed kit for the troops they designed it with one thought in mind: It must be as 'tough as the troops.'

Or, to be less charitable, if anybody can break it, a British soldier can.

Thus, you see classic designs such as the jack knife (can a sailor break it?) and the MOD survival knife.

If you have one, treasure it.

Well done on your purchase.

GB Gwell Angau na chywilydd


----------



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

One sunday evening many weeks ago I purchased a rough g10 ( non runner ) after several beers I decided to remove the back from said watch and after having a look inside I decided to refit the back , unable to do this by hand , guess what I used ? ......... I still have the chipped tooth !!!! lol !!!


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

The case backs alway are a swine to put on, ebay for a case back opener , always good for tools & stuff.

I use Brasso on the glasses, and if there that bad replacments are still available.


----------

